# Please bring this back on to the market



## antonherbst (20/3/18)

This is just an idea i had just now as i emptied the last of my first vape juice ever i brought and love into my squonk bottle.

The idea is to post your wants/crave’s here of vape stuff(anything vape related) that must be put back onto the market due to it being the best or just plain awesomeness: mods, atomizers, juice, wire, cotton and batteries.

This might help the patient (person wanting his fix) to either get it or be given direction of where to find or why it was maybe removed from the market.

I do feel that alot of the posts here might be juices but i want to know of hardwarr that is sought after.

Format to post:

What: Amarula fruit juice
Loss period: Just over 9 months ago
Manufacturer: Vapeking
Why: Cause i absolutely love this juice and it used to be my ADV before it ran out.
Picture: (If you have)



And i really want this juice on the market again.

@Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff i think are the vapeking owners  tagging you cause i have just run out and need my fix.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (20/3/18)

Hi @antonherbst 
Very interesting thread 

If you would like vendors to respond directly about their products, then we will have to move it to the "Who has stock" subforum. Let me know and we can move it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (20/3/18)

Silver said:


> Hi @antonherbst
> Very interesting thread
> 
> If you would like vendors to respond directly about their products, then we will have to move it to the "Who has stock" subforum. Let me know and we can move it.



Thats the thing i am not sure how this system works. 

Are vendors not allowed to post inthe general threads?

I want the thread to be made availible for them to comment and help but also not just local stock or normal gear but anything goes. And the whole community can contribute and help and share stories of gear. 

So the choice is acrually up to the admins as to where it would fit in best.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (20/3/18)

antonherbst said:


> Thats the thing i am not sure how this system works.
> 
> Are vendors not allowed to post inthe general threads?
> 
> ...



Its very simple @antonherbst , vendors are not allowed to discuss their products or services in the general threads. Only in their dedicated vendor subforums or in the "Who has stock" subforum.

You can read further here:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/ecigssa-guidelines-for-supporting-vendors.t4449/

This thread has been moved to "Who has stock" so vendors can freely discuss their products, or in this case potentially bringing back older products.

Will be interesting to see the discussions here!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst (20/3/18)

Silver said:


> Its very simple @antonherbst , vendors are not allowed to discuss their products or services in the general threads. Only in their dedicated vendor subforums or in the "Who has stock" subforum.
> 
> You can read further here:
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/ecigssa-guidelines-for-supporting-vendors.t4449/
> ...



Ah okay. Thanks Silver. And now my Amarula fruit is “klaar”. I need more of this juice.

Lets get the wants/needs/cravings listed and vendors are welcome to partake in the discussion.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (20/3/18)

antonherbst said:


> Ah okay. Thanks Silver. And now my Amarula fruit is “klaar”. I need more of this juice.
> 
> Lets get the wants/needs/cravings listed and vendors are welcome to partake in the discussion.



About that VK amarula juice @antonherbst
I must check, i think i got a bottle of it ages ago for my mom and if i recall she didnt vape it
I will have to look and see if that is the case and if so and i can find it, then i will keep it aside for you
Not promising that its there but if it is then i will keep it for you

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst (21/3/18)

No other interested parties in this discussion?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (21/3/18)

antonherbst said:


> No other interested parties in this discussion?



I think with the public holiday members are taking it easy today @antonherbst

Something i find quite interesting about this concept of bringing back old products is that the market is evolving so rapidly that one finds oneself wanting to try out all the new gear and juices instead of wanting the old.

But i hear you on this and i do think there are some exceptions where some products make such an impact only to be discontinued shortly thereafter.

For me its the MVP2 by Innokin!
Perfect size in the hand, massive battery capacity, rock solid and reliable - and perfect for me for the lower power mtl vapes. It only goes up to about 11 Watts.
Problem with it is that todays tanks need way more power so i doubt it would be very popular if vendors stocked it, even if it was brought back into production.
But i love those mods and they were (and in my case still are) fantastic

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst (21/3/18)

Silver said:


> I think with the public holiday members are taking it easy today @antonherbst
> 
> Something i find quite interesting about this concept of bringing back old products is that the market is evolving so rapidly that one finds oneself wanting to try out all the new gear and juices instead of wanting the old.
> 
> ...



There is a reason behind this whole thread and i want to see what other gear is posted.


----------



## Silver (21/3/18)

antonherbst said:


> There is a reason behind this whole thread and i want to see what other gear is posted.



Whats the reason @antonherbst ?
Tell us!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (21/3/18)

@antonherbst it was probably discontinued because sales of it were not great else im sure they would of kept it in the range.

Maybe pm the Vape King team and see if they wouldn't mind making some just for you and see whats the reason for it being discontinued maybe if they have no intention of bringing it back at all you might be lucky and score a recipe.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst (21/3/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> @antonherbst it was probably discontinued because sales of it were not great else im sure they would of kept it in the range.
> 
> Maybe pm the Vape King team and see if they wouldn't mind making some just for you and see whats the reason for it being discontinued maybe if they have no intention of bringing it back at all you might be lucky and score a recipe.



Thanks for the idea and i will do so C4D. But i have a reason for this thread also. But not going to reveal it just yet. Sorry @Silver i need to build on the idea and this thread will help with it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Halfdaft (22/3/18)

@antonherbst you've got us all sitting on the edges of our seats!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Halfdaft (22/3/18)

Silver said:


> I think with the public holiday members are taking it easy today @antonherbst
> 
> Something i find quite interesting about this concept of bringing back old products is that the market is evolving so rapidly that one finds oneself wanting to try out all the new gear and juices instead of wanting the old.
> 
> ...


With MTL coming back into focus both here in SA and the international market I don't think that a lower power device is a too far off idea. Just like squonkers making a big come back you may find some of the Chinese companies latching onto the MTL train and bringing out a device or two that are low powered meant for lower power/higher ohm vaping.

Also if you're in need there's a VK in the West Rand (JHB) that still has stock of the MVP 2.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (22/3/18)

Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TheV (22/3/18)

@antonherbst is going to go around collecting all the gear he can find that is posted on here and open up a flipper store  ... MSRP, you have no power here!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst (22/3/18)

TheV said:


> @antonherbst is going to go around collecting all the gear he can find that is posted on here and open up a flipper store  ... MSRP, you have no power here!



Funny you.

Think it would be hard to do that as the old stuff is not worth the new prices of gear and the guys that do own it will rather hold on to the old “amazing” gear for the purpose of making sure they have good reliable gear.

Other ideas forumites. 


Still not saying.


----------



## Clouds4Days (22/3/18)

I know what @antonherbst wants to do , make a 'Antique Vape Gear' road show where people with a aquiered taste will meet up.

Spin off of the Antique Road show.
Am i right

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst (22/3/18)

Hahahaha. Heck i have never laughed as much as over these last few chirps. 



Still not gonna say. But i must say we have very creative ideas here and it is for sure adding to my plan. 

Let keep them ideas coming. 

I want to see what we want back on the market. 

A second item i could add to this list is an eleaf pico brushed silver mod.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------

